# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] How to find out number of times a customer ordered with Pivot Table

## mehdi_154

Hi,

I would like to know how to find out how many times a customer ordered using the Pivot Table in Microsoft Excel. I have a set of data (attached) that includes the following columns:
Order_NoCustomerPhoneSPSP_infoDateItemQtybase_priceactual_chargeTotal
Now, in the data, there is a separate line for each item purchased with the same order ID, date, and time. So, I have been trying to get a Pivot Table that will only give me the distinct count for the Customer column according to the date. For Example, a customer named Kelly Fay Rodriguez Ordered only 2 times (2/1/ 2020 & 2/18/2020) throughout the month, and I want a pivot table with 2 columns that provide me unique customer names and a number of times orders, in this case, the result would be 2.

So, I was hoping if there is any way to get the desired result in the pivot table without typing any formulas?

Your assistance would be highly appreciated. TIA

Regards,

Mehdi

----------


## davsth

I think the second half of the below link does what you want

its important to ensure the add to data model box is ticked

along with sum and count there is a  distinct count option in the pivot

https://trumpexcel.com/count-distinct-pivot-table/

----------


## mehdi_154

Thanks for the help, it worked like a charm!  :Smilie:

----------

